# Fishing Reort.



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Went out last Sunday. Crazy weather in the morning. Put the boat in the water about 6am fished for about a half hour before a small lightning storm and rain came through. Went back and sat in the pickup for 15 min. Went back out and another one was right behind it. Sat back in the pickup for another 15. Fished for about an hour before some terrential rains hit. loaded up the boat, ready to head home, called the wife, She said it looked like it had passed on the radar. Put the boat back in and the sun came out shortly after.

Finally, I can do some fishing.

Caught five smallies and a pike. Seen a lot more smallies following my lures than hitting them, sometimes two at a time, just couldn't get them to hit. Some real bruisers too. Well, at least I know were they are at.

The pike hit a top-raider with an acrobatic leap in the morning.

Can't wait to get back up there and try again.


----------

